# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Fame or Freedom

## *Fatima*

*so what u want Fame or freedom ???*

----------


## Tanha

Ofcourse.. FREEDOM.. :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

Same

----------


## Tanha

I tHUnks her koi yahi chahy ga na.. :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

i no

----------


## Tanha

Chalain kuch tu pata hai na ap koO.. :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

oye kya samja rahe ho app hum ko i no every thing

----------


## Tanha

Hamain tu esa nahi lagta.. :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

tu kya lagta

----------


## Tanha

Yahi k ap koO akser cheezoOn ka pata hi nahi hota.. :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

who said i just dont understand urdu n english

----------


## Tanha

Haan bad main INSAAAN esa hi kehta hai.. :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

wot do u mesn i mean it i dont understand ur lingo

----------


## Tanha

Ooh.. theik hai theik hai..

acha bhana hai .. keep it UP..:P

----------


## *Fatima*

no kasam se i dont understand

----------


## Tanha

QASAM uthany koO kis nay kaha..awein choti choti batoOn per qasmain nahi uthaty..

it's ok.. :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

Shut up ok im saying the truth

----------


## Tanha

U shut up....

aj tak khabi sach bhola b hai...?????

----------


## *Fatima*

hann tum se zadz

----------


## Tanha

Hahaha.. 

JOKE of da YEAR..:P

----------


## mvakar

yeahhhhhhhhhh freedom

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Fatima...aap tanha se larti kio rehti ho? why do u fite wid him evertime?? :duno; 

Ofcoz Freedom  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i dont fyt he start every tym

----------


## Safian

I want both Freedom and Fame!!! Both are important!!!

----------


## DonWit

Freedom...of course yaar

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

both, fame and freedom

----------


## Ash

both!

----------


## niceguy

if i couldnt choose between both, i'd pick freedom. Fame doesn't gaurantee u money.

----------


## Moona

FREEDOM ofcourse yaaa nai agr fame bhi mil jaye to koi harj nahin hai .. but u c naaa lol ..

neway tanha n fatima i lyked yar show ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Freedom

----------


## SHIRENE

*Freedom...no doubt... 

Wouldn't want my private moments making rounds on the web... like Kareena & shahid's, Paris Hilton's, Pam's etc.... videos.

That's the price of FAME !!!!! :rnop:*

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi!

Without a doubt 'll chose Freedom. But, whats wrong if I get Fame too! ; :Wink:  Not Bad I'm sure.

By the way "Twisters" i was wondering why people in here, as i've read many posts in diff. forums, donot justify that why do they want watever they opt for. May I making some sense here  :Smile:  

Anyhow, I'll choose Freedom as I'm a Free Willy and if i ever get chained physically, emotionally, spiritually...I wish I could say Mentally (No Mind  :Frown:  as you know), I'd suffocate and die  :Frown:  

Take Care All!

----------


## Nutter

Correction * Read it as M I @ Making some sense here *

----------

